# Tell me why I don't need a 585



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got a 59cm 481sl. Please tell me why I don't need a 585 Origin or Optimum XXL. Surely I wouldn't notice any difference from my 481. Right? I really don't need a 585, I really don't need a 585, but I didn't say I don't want a 585!


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

you do need a 585. the same reason why i picked up a new 585 frame set last week. my cannondale systemsix needed a new friend to hang on the wall with.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

There is no reason you can give for not having a 585. Your older Look needs a friend!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

585 was once the flagship model of the entire Look range.

It is now looked down on by the Look fashionistas for its superb blend of efficiency and comfort. For it's functional adjustable and removeable seatpost. For it ability to be raced in the morning in a crit and then ridden for extended leisurely rides in the afternoon. 

In fact, if I hadn't broken mine this summer I would probably be on it right now.

Every experienced, discerning rider should be able to say that they owned a 585 at one point because it may be the gold standard they use to judge all other bikes. Others are lighter, stiffer, more compliant but none combine all three in a race geometry package.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*so...*

..."if" I did need a 585, would a 180 lb rider need a regular 585 (Origin) or an Ultra 585. We're talking in XXL size for a 6'2" theoretical rider. Just asking, of course. Unless ExcelSports made me an offer I couldn't refuse... and my wife (well, never mind).


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

You'd feel much better donating one to me, that is why YOU don't need one.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

. . . because you need a 595.


----------

